# 91 200 20V turbo 5speed... my old man wants to put a 6 speed in it.. anyone know



## vortexpert. (Sep 27, 2009)

is there a conversion for this vehicle? if so what vehicle does it come from. 
its an audi 200, 5 cylinder 20V turbo, 5 speed quatro. thanks


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

vortexpert. said:


> is there a conversion for this vehicle? if so what vehicle does it come from.
> its an audi 200, 5 cylinder 20V turbo, 5 speed quatro. thanks


S4 6 speed tranny. dont know the write up, but check out motorgeek. there are many who have done it.


----------

